# Irland/Bundoran/Lareen Park/Donegal



## hecki (11. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

mit einem Kumpel soll es im August/September dorthin gehen. Wir möchten gerne alle Möglichkeiten nutzen, also Lachs im Drowes, Forellen in Fluß und See (Melvin), evtl. Hecht (?) sowie Meer vom Kutter (mit Leihgerät) und evtl. von der Küste. Anreise per Dublin und Mietwagen.

Meine Frage: Kennt einer das Gebiet zu dieser Zeit? Sind die genannten Angelvarianten wirklich alle möglich und auch erfolgversprechend? Gibt es was wichtiges zu beachten? 

Gibt es interessante Links zu dem Thema?

Wg. Ausrüstung etc. würde ich dann nach der Buchung nochmal hier posten.

Danke schonmal


----------



## Dummfisch (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Irland/Bundoran/Lareen Park/Donegal*

Hallo,
ich war zweimal in Irland, Oktober und Mai, haben von der Küste geangelt.
Gut Köhler und Pollack gefangen. 
Kleine Blinker 20-30 g an der Spinnrute an 30er Schnur. Auswerfen, beim Einholen schlagen die Viecher zu. Es gibt viele Hänger und du wirst viele Blinker verlieren. Nimm genug davon mit, die sind dort teurer als hier. Dicke Gummifische tun es auch, da hast du nicht so viele Hänger, musst sie halt weit werfen können.
Mit Naturködern kannst du an manchen stellen Katzenhaie und Conger bekommen. 
Es ist schwer, geeignete Stellen fürs Blinker zu finden
Wir haben im Nordwesten geangelt. Die Achill Island Westküste sit sicher auch gut geeignet, leider konnte ich dort damals ncith angeln. Such dir einfach einen Platz auf den Felsen vor tiefem Wasser und probier es aus.
Gruß
Dummfisch


----------



## Uwe_H (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Irland/Bundoran/Lareen Park/Donegal*

Da schaust du mal hier, das ist die Homepage vom Lareen Park, vielleicht kennst du die ja auch schon: http://www.drowessalmonfishery.com/

Hier erfährst du alles über die Lachs- und Forellenfischerei im Drowes und Lough Melvin.

Hecht kannst du im Lough Melvin vergessen, dieser See soll absolut Hechtfrei sein!!!

Zur Meeresfischerei: Küstenangeln ist möglich in Bundoran, ungefähr auf Höhe der Fairy Bridges an der Klippenpromenade sind nette Felsen auf denen auch die Einheimischen angeln...aber bitte sehr vorsichtig sein...das ist ein äusserst gefährliches Terrain...
Unweit von Bundoran liegt Mullaghmore (die Küste abwärts in südlicher Richtung, ca 10km), dort auf dem Pier ist es gut zu fischen auf Makrele und anderes Meeresgetier...

Wenn du eine Kuttertour machen willst, ab Bundoran fährt ein Angelkutter...mein Geheimtip: Fahr nach Teelin, das liegt bei den Klippen von Sleave League, den höchsten Seeklippen Europas (rund 650m hoch!!!), dort kannst du dir Boote mit Skipper chartern die auch voll ausgerüstet sind mit Tackle, Fishfinder etc...du wirst dann vor atemberaubender Kulisse fischen. 

Wenn du Fragen hast...dann frag ruhig, ich war gerade vor zwei Wochen in Bundoran gewesen!!! Zwar nicht im Lareen Park, aber ich habe auch am Drowes gefischt!!!


----------



## hecki (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Irland/Bundoran/Lareen Park/Donegal*

Danke Euch beiden schon mal!

Im Moment brauche ich vor allem noch Tips für Geräte und Köder - das mit dem Küstenangeln war schon mal hilfreich. Was empfehlt Ihr auf Lachs, Forelle (Fluß und Lough Melvin) und Hecht (gibt es einen Hechtsee in der Nähe) sowie vom Kutter?

Danke im Voraus

Nik


----------



## Uwe_H (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Irland/Bundoran/Lareen Park/Donegal*



			
				hecki schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Euch beiden schon mal!
> 
> Im Moment brauche ich vor allem noch Tips für Geräte und Köder - das mit dem Küstenangeln war schon mal hilfreich. Was empfehlt Ihr auf Lachs, Forelle (Fluß und Lough Melvin) und Hecht (gibt es einen Hechtsee in der Nähe) sowie vom Kutter?
> 
> ...



Schau dir doch mal meinen eingestellten Link an, dort gehst du auf "Tackle" und du siehst die üblichen Methoden für den Drowes und Lough Melvin aufgeführt, mit Geräteempfehlungen...lies dir das mal in aller Ruhe durch...

Willst du vornehmlich mit der Fliege fischen oder eher Spinnen und Naturköder anbieten???

Ich habe dort mit einer Fliegenrute #8 und 9'6" Länge gefischt. Ich hatte eine schwimmende und eine langsam sinkende Schnur dabei. Die Locals fischen eine intermediate und die Rute ist noch etwas länger zur besseren Köderführung.


----------



## Dummfisch (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Irland/Bundoran/Lareen Park/Donegal*

Hallo,
noch ein Zusatz.  Uwe_H hat völlig Recht. Angeln in den Felsen kann sehr gefährlich sein, vor allem, wenn einem die Flut den Rückweg abschneidet (immer vorher schon den Rückweg einschätzen). Festes Schuhwerk ist absolutes Muss. Möglichst nie alleine gehen. Ein 20m Seil würde ich auch empfehlen, für den Fall, dass doch mal einer ins Wasser fällt. Und Verbandzeug, falls einer in den scharfen Felsen einmal stolpern sollte. Das alles sollte euch jedoch nicht abhalten, die Gegend ist traumhaft. Zu den Blinkern möhte ich noch anmerken. Wir haben schlanke, silberne bevorzugt (die heißen dort "German Spread"). Die Einheimischen nehmen Sandaale als Köder, die Buddeln sie bei Ebbe aus dem Sand.
Gruß
Dummfisch


----------



## hecki (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Irland/Bundoran/Lareen Park/Donegal*

Also, gefischt werden soll mit Spinner, Wobbler, Gummifisch & Co (was ist zu empfehlen davon?). Keine Fliege. Wenn es sein muß, auch Wurm.

Die Hompepage von Lareen Park habe ich schon gelesen, steht ja schon einiges drin, wenn auch mehr für Fliegenfischer.

Das mit den festen Schuhen ist ein guter Hinweis! Empfehlt Ihr Wat- Stiefel oder -Hosen für den Fluß? Und welche Schuhe im Boot?

Gruß


----------



## Uwe_H (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Irland/Bundoran/Lareen Park/Donegal*



			
				hecki schrieb:
			
		

> Also, gefischt werden soll mit Spinner, Wobbler, Gummifisch & Co (was ist zu empfehlen davon?). Keine Fliege. Wenn es sein muß, auch Wurm.
> 
> Die Hompepage von Lareen Park habe ich schon gelesen, steht ja schon einiges drin, wenn auch mehr für Fliegenfischer.
> 
> ...



Im Boot sind Gummistiefel bestimmt nicht verkehrt, am Bach sind die Ufer mit Stegen befestigt, dort sind normale Schuhe ausreichend. Der Bach ist auch nicht sooo breit als dass man da dringend reinwaten muss...das ist so zu bewältigen.

Na da nimmste eben ne kräftige Spinnrute (bis 80g), Hauptschnur die rund 6-7 kg trägt und ne stabile Rolle.
Die irischen Lachse sind nicht solche Riesen wie die Skandinavier...musst du nicht übertreiben.
Köder: Wobbler, Spinner, Blinker...Gummi auf Lachs???


----------



## Uwe_H (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Irland/Bundoran/Lareen Park/Donegal*

Hier mal ein paar Bilder vom Drowes, deutlich zus ehen die Stege...


----------



## hecki (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Irland/Bundoran/Lareen Park/Donegal*

danke für die Köderinfos.

Habt Ihr auch Tips zum Hechtangeln dort - welches Gewässer, Köder, Gerät, etc?

Und auch noch wichtig, da wir ja ziemlich die Auswahl haben: bei welchem Wetter und zu welcher Tageszeit wo und auf was angeln?


----------

